# 10 anni: lasciato, tradito e calpestato



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

Ciao a tutti,

mi chiamo Alessio, ho 29 anni e sono un nuovo utente di questo forum... E’ da un bel po di tempo che vi leggo nella speranza di trovare qualche parere in merito al tradimento: oggi mi son deciso finalmente a scrivere, vorrei “solo” essere ”virtualmente ascoltato” ed eventualmente ricevere qualche parere…
Dopo quasi 10 anni di fidanzamento sono stato tradito, abbandonato, ricercato e…
Ma partiamo dall’inizio: Ci siamo messi insieme da “piccoli”, entrambi 19enni e dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento decidiamo di dare una svolta alla nostra storia: compriamo casa, mutuo per i prossimi 20 anni ed andiamo a convivere, convinti (adesso dico, più o meno) della nostra scelta.
Dopo soli 4 mesi di convivenza lei mi lascia, “non ti amo più”, dice lei.. In un primo momento non mi accorgo di cosa mi sta succedendo, “accetto” il tutto con “razionalità” ma nei mesi a seguire mi rendo ben conto, giorno dopo giorno, quando il dolore sembra peggiorare sempre di più.
Appena mi lascia, dicendo che non mi ama più, che l’ho trascurata, che non le piace il mio carattere e non riesce più ad essere felice con me ecc ecc, ognuno torna a vivere dai propri genitori.
Alcune cose del mio carattere me le aveva già fatte notare alcune volte ma effettivamente non mi ci sono mai impegnato più di tanto per migliorarle.. Ok, io ho sicuramente una parte di colpa in tutta la vicenda ma, leggete il resto, c’è da “ridere”! 

Torniamo a vivere ognuno dai propri genitori, ed io da persona lasciata inizio a ricontattarla, mi umilio, mi addosso tutte le colpe, mi inzerbinisco e faccio di tutto per riaverla e per avere risposte a troppe domande che mi ponevo in quel periodo.
Dopo 4-5 mesi lei magicamente torna, mi dice che se io miglioro in alcuni aspetti ecc possiamo riprovarci. Ok, grande, ci riproviamo, torniamo a convivere! Il mio cuore ricomincia a battere, riesco a migliorare sensibilmente il mio carattere…ma la vedo fredda, distaccata; lei si giustifica dicendo che deve riprendersi, che ora ha paura… ok, sopporto.
A distanza di  8 mesi, un bel giorno scopro tutte le verità, tutto quello che mi aveva nascosto, scopro IL motivo… Aveva avuto un altro! Ci sc**ava assieme, si sentivano, mi prendevano per il c*lo..  Anche lui fidanzato, anche lui prendeva per il c*lo la propria compagna… che schifo…
Inizialmente lei nega tutto, di fronte all’evidenza dei fatti, poi a spizzichi e bocconi “confessa”. Mi aveva tradito per 1 anno (quindi da subito, dopo aver iniziato la convivenza, poi è tornata ma continuava a tradirmi…). Secondo me era più di 1 anno che mi tradiva a questo punto..
L’ho allontanata da me, lei mi cercava, siamo stati separati 2 settimane, poi le ho detto che la avrei perdonata (caz**ne!).
Per farla breve, ora, a distanza di svariati mesi da quando l’ho riaccettata, mi struggo dal dolore, alterno alti e bassi, spesso sono molto triste, dentro di me sto morendo, ogni mattina mi alzo sempre con gli stessi pensieri…di loro due… Ma non riesco a lasciarla: non so se è quello che voglio. Non capisco se il mio amore è talmente forte da farmi andare avanti con lei oppure se la mia è abitudine, paura della solitudine, disperazione... Magari se la lascio starò comunque male per sempre, non so.

Una cosa che mi fa stare molto male è il fatto è che lei voglia insabbiare tutto, forse per i sensi di colpa, forse per la vergogna, o forse perché quello la lo sente ancora. Non so cosa dovrebbe fare per farsi perdonare da me ma secondo me non sta facendo quasi nulla. Forse lei minimizza e io ingigantisco la cosa a dismisura, non saprei proprio.

Forse la nostra storia è finita da molto tempo ma nessun dei due non lo vuole ammettere.. Ma penso di essere io quello a dover decidere, non posso andare avanti così, non ce la faccio! Dentro di me però sento che io voglio stare con lei (o forse è paura della solitudine) ma mi chiedo anche come sia possibile accettare tutto ciò. Abbiamo una casa in comune, quella la si venderà, non so, ma quello è il “male minore”.

Ho scritto sicuramente da cani e in modo molto confuso ma vuoi la fretta, vuoi la rabbia, vuoi la voglia di “vomitare” tutto quello che ho dentro, scusatemi.

Esperienze?
Consigli?
Come la vedete?

Non ho paura dell’eventuale pioggia di insulti!

Grazie


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Gli insulti saranno per lei carissimo! Perchè tu non credi che lasciare una così stupida donna non potrebbe giovarti? Di donne migliori della tua c'è pieno i0l mondo, vai e trovane una che ti farà felice senza metterti becco.
Lei minimizza solo perchè i traditori fanno sempre così, lo fanno per difendersi dal fatto di aver compiuto una puttanata bestiale e per far sembrare meno brutta una azione meschina e da stupidi.
Aiutati davvero, lasciala e dille tutto quello che pensi di le, sfogati alla grande e non vederla mai più.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi chiamo Alessio, ho 29 anni e sono un nuovo utente di questo forum... E’ da un bel po di tempo che vi leggo nella speranza di trovare qualche parere in merito al tradimento: oggi mi son deciso finalmente a scrivere, vorrei “solo” essere ”virtualmente ascoltato” ed eventualmente ricevere qualche parere…
> Dopo quasi 10 anni di fidanzamento sono stato tradito, abbandonato, ricercato e…
> ...



Carissimo,

perchè dovrei insultarti? Non c'è nulla di più nobile dell'amare una persona nonostante lei non ami più noi. Certo, poi bisogna rendersene conto all'atto pratico e lasciarla andare ma il tuo inzerbinirti è stata una reazione alquanto logica essendo uomo.

Riprenditi la tua vita... sempre che non valga di più il tuo amore per lei, in tal caso... prova a riprendertela nonostante tutto, forse solo così ti renderai conto se la vostra storia è già morta o si può salvare. 

Certo, un anno di bugie è tanto, ma ho sentito di peggio.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Son svenuta per i 10 anni di fidanzamento:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> ......
> Esperienze?
> Consigli?
> Come la vedete?
> ...


con questa storia sei nella norma di un tradimento standard
e ti sei gia dato molte risposte
forse abitudine, forse paura della solitudine, o forse amore: solo tu puoi rispondere
l'altalena emozionale è tipica
e anche la volontà di insabbiare del traditore rientra in canoni consueti

forse sei stato frettoloso a pensare di poter perdonare
oppure la tua capacità di perdono si è scontrata con una condotta di lei che, magari a livello inconscio, non ti convince

comunque non è una base valida su cui progettare il tuo futuro


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Adesso soffri, e me ne rendo conto...
Ma pensa alla fortuna che hai: non l'hai sposata e non ci hai fatto figli.
Hai capito che tipo è ancora prima di imparentarti con lei.

Esci...il mondo è pieno di ragazze.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Hai ragione nel voler riflettere sul perché non riesci a uscire da una relazione che ...una relazione non è.


----------



## Papero (14 Giugno 2010)

Ciao Alessio. Secondo me se ti ha tradito per più di un anno ed addirittura è arrivata a "riprovarci" con te soltanto perchè l'altro era a sua volta fidanzato la tua ragazza è una traditrice seriale. Certi traditori/traditrici ce l'hanno nel sangue ed è capace che ti ricornifichi una due tre dieci cento volte nella vita...

Mollala adesso che sei giovane! Al mondo esistono anche brave ragazze :mrgreen:


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> Gli insulti saranno per lei carissimo! Perchè tu non credi che lasciare una così stupida donna non potrebbe giovarti?


Daniele, non lo so proprio perchè penso che non mi possa giovare, non lo so.



> Non c'è nulla di più nobile dell'amare una persona nonostante lei non ami più noi.


Questa tua frase Kid, mi ha lasciato qualche secondo senza fiato! 
Appunto, ma lei, mi ama ancora? Oppure il suo è solo un approfittarsene?



> Riprenditi la tua vita... sempre che non valga di più il tuo amore per lei, in tal caso...


Questo non mi è facile capirlo ma in ogni caso non penso sia giusto soffrire e star male in questo modo, anche se si ama...



> Certo, un anno di bugie è tanto


Ho il dubbio che sia di più in quanto a rigor di logica, hai appena iniziato una convivenza, conosci il primo pirla che passa per strada e subito molli tutto, cosi, di colpo??



> forse abitudine, forse paura della solitudine, o forse amore: solo tu puoi rispondere


Altra cosa difficile da capire.



> forse sei stato frettoloso a pensare di poter perdonare


Ecco, di questo ne sono certo. Avrei dovuto aspettare di più, ma ora non si torna indietro, un altra "pausa" non avrebbe senso secondo me!



> una condotta di lei che, magari a livello inconscio, non ti convince


Anche qui ci hai preso. Sotto sotto sento una vocina che mi dice che c'è qualche cosa che non va ancora in lei. Ma non so se la vocina è reale oppure è un'illusione creata dalla paura e dalla rabbia.



> Ma pensa alla fortuna che hai: non l'hai sposata e non ci hai fatto figli.


Il ragionamento non fa una piega!

Forse la mia storia è veramente già finita da un bel pezzo.
Quando tento di andare sull argomento, le dico che io non ce la faccio, che sto male ecc, lei a volte si "dispera", piange, supplica...e io ci ricasco. Mi lascio in qualche modo impietosire e magari lei ci gioca su questo fatto. Ma penso anche che io non voglio vedere in quello stato la persona che amo (o che ho amato) e quindi tento di rimediare subito per allevare il SUO dolore, se così si può chiamare...
E invece a volte fa "finta di nulla" così in automatico io mi chiedo: "perchè fa così??" . Ca**o vuoi vedere che è tutta colpa mia??

Grazie ragazzi per il tempo che mi state dedicando, davvero, grazie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Alessio tu non tieni conto (come molti traditi) di un fatto lapalissiano: chi tradisce non vuole lascciare il partner.
I motivi per cui non vuole farlo possono essere diversificati, ma è un fatto.
E' il tradito che deve scegliere la persona con cui vuole progettare il futuro.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> Hai ragione nel voler riflettere sul perché non riesci a uscire da una relazione che ...una relazione non è.


In che senso?



> Secondo me se ti ha tradito per più di un anno ed addirittura è arrivata a "riprovarci" con te soltanto perchè l'altro era a sua volta fidanzato


Io non ho detto questo, se ho fatto intendere questo me ne scuso.
Lei sapeva benissimo che lui era fidanzato. Lui idem. E penso che ridevano di noi.

Ca**o ma se non stai bene con me, lasciami, punto. Perchè tutta questa menzogna?!


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> E' il tradito che deve scegliere la persona con cui vuole progettare il futuro.


Chiaro. Anche perchè se non scoprivo nulla io, lei la possibilità di scegliere non me la dava mica.
Il problema è che non riesco a scegliere. Ho paura di stare senza lei ma guiardando i fatti dall'esterno, che senso avrebbe stare con lei? Dopo quello che è successo! Forse avrei perdonato la scappatella, forse. Ma tutto questo schifo mi sto rendendo conto che io non lo riesco a mandare giù. Non lo dimenticherò mai.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Chiaro. Anche perchè se non scoprivo nulla io, lei la possibilità di scegliere non me la dava mica.
> Il problema è che non riesco a scegliere. Ho paura di stare senza lei ma guiardando i fatti dall'esterno, che senso avrebbe stare con lei? Dopo quello che è successo! *Forse avrei perdonato la scappatella*, forse. *Ma tutto questo schifo mi sto rendendo conto che io non lo riesco a mandare giù. Non lo dimenticherò mai*.


 C'è tradimento e tradimento. Se ti leggi ti sei risposto da solo... inutile continuare, per quanto doloroso possa sembrarti, lasciala. Non hai altra scelta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi chiedi in che senso dico "non è una relazione" ...mi pare semplice: una relazione è qualcosa che è definita dalla parola stessa. In una relazione vi è reciprocità e vi una prospettiva comune su basi chiare e concordate.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

Un'altra grossa fregatura che mi ostacola sono i vecchi ricordi, tutte le cose belle: siamo cresciuti insieme e questo non riesco ad ignorarlo.
Dovrei fare questo salto. Dovrei prendere una decisione e rimanere irremovibile, perchè così i miei neuroni rischiano lo sclero!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Un'altra grossa fregatura che mi ostacola sono i vecchi ricordi, tutte le cose belle: siamo cresciuti insieme e questo non riesco ad ignorarlo.
> Dovrei fare questo salto. Dovrei prendere una decisione e rimanere irremovibile, perchè così i miei neuroni rischiano lo sclero!


 Pensa a chi ha dovuto riscrivere una vita... 
Si può e a volte si deve.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> Pensa a chi ha dovuto riscrivere una vita...


So che qui c'è chi ha dovuto ricostruirsi una vita, e, non me ne vogliate, con i miei ragionamenti non voglio assulutamente offendere nessuno di voi!

Se lasciassi anch'io dovrei ricostruire una vita, nel mio piccolo. E questo spaventa...


----------



## Angel (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè prima si pensa che si è giovani e bisogna vivere provare alla faccia di tutto e di tutti etc.. etc... ma aspetta deve ancora arrivare la crisi di mezz'età :mrgreen:
Fai un bell'esame di coscienza.....ormai la fiducia è persa sai di cos'è capace più di un anno è mica poca cosa, vuoi vivere nel dubbio per sempre?...se esce sola la sera...se tarda un altra volta....se si dimentica di telefonarti, se accetti questa strada sarà mooolto dura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> So che qui c'è chi ha dovuto ricostruirsi una vita, e, non me ne vogliate, con i miei ragionamenti non voglio assulutamente offendere nessuno di voi!
> 
> Se lasciassi anch'io dovrei ricostruire una vita, nel mio piccolo. E questo spaventa...


 Non era una frase di risentimento, ma di incoraggiamento.
Ma sbrigati: il tempo vola... non bruciarlo in una non-relazione.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Questa tua frase Kid, mi ha lasciato qualche secondo senza fiato!
> Appunto, ma lei, mi ama ancora? Oppure il suo è solo un approfittarsene?



Datti un pò di tempo... da solo. Poi, con calma, ragiona con la testa e il cuore.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> Datti un pò di tempo... da solo. Poi, con calma, ragiona con la testa e il cuore.


Kid, tu intendi dire che sarebbe meglio separarci nuovamente, stare separati per un po e vedere cosa viene fuori dal mio inconscio? Prendersi quindi una pausa..
Un'altra pausa. L'ennesimo distacco. Ma che rapporto è? Tira-e-molla? E' una non-relazione così, come giustamente deto da un utente.
Ad ogni modo non si parlerebbe di una pausa breve, ho visto che in molti mesi di "pausa interiore" non ne sono venuto a capo. Sarebbe forse più "giusto", lasciarsi e vedere se magari tra qualche tempo, mesi..anni.. chissà! 
La paura di un distacco temporaneo "per capire" è quella di buttare via altro tempo, sentendomi in un qualche modo legato ancora a lei...

Parliamoci chiaro, sono quasi convinto di star soffrendo come se ci fossimo già lasciati da tempo, e di voler, dentro di me, smetterla di star male, ricominciare a vivere, ricominciare la salita, trovare magari un'altra persona che mi meriti e mi faccia stare bene. Ma c'è sempre quel non so che che mi frena.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> Ma sbrigati: il tempo vola... non bruciarlo in una non-relazione.


E' la sensazione che è nata da un po dentro di me. Il tempo vola, lo sto forse sprecando. Ma non ci riesco ca**o, non ci riesco!


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Kid, tu intendi dire che sarebbe meglio separarci nuovamente, stare separati per un po e vedere cosa viene fuori dal mio inconscio? Prendersi quindi una pausa..
> Un'altra pausa. L'ennesimo distacco. Ma che rapporto è? Tira-e-molla? E' una non-relazione così, come giustamente deto da un utente.
> Ad ogni modo non si parlerebbe di una pausa breve, ho visto che in molti mesi di "pausa interiore" non ne sono venuto a capo. Sarebbe forse più "giusto", lasciarsi e vedere se magari tra qualche tempo, mesi..anni.. chissà!
> La paura di un distacco temporaneo "per capire" è quella di buttare via altro tempo, sentendomi in un qualche modo legato ancora a lei...
> ...



Io ti sto solo suggerendo di non fare il mio stesso errore, ovvero di sottovalutare l'accaduto per paura di rovinare la storia, per poi accorgersi di non riuscire a superarla del tutto. Pensaci su, prenditi tempo, ne hai tutto il diritto. Se lei davvero è pentita e ti ama ancora non potrà far altro che capirti e aspettarti.

Io sono andato fuori di melone per la gelosia di una storia di 3 mesi dopo che io stesso l'ho tradita. Tu che hai subito una mazzata ben più grave e nemmeno meritata come la mia, cerca di capire se potrai perdonarla davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> E' la sensazione che è nata da un po dentro di me. Il tempo vola, lo sto forse sprecando. Ma non ci riesco ca**o, *non ci riesco*!


 Questo è il problema: la tua dipendenza affettiva.


----------



## Angel72 (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alessio tu non tieni conto (come molti traditi) di un fatto lapalissiano: chi tradisce non vuole lascciare il partner.


Colpito e affondato!

Sembra banale ma quello che hai detto e' una grandissima verita' e credo dovrebbe essere il punto di partenza per ogni analisi di un tradimento...

Chi tradisce non vuole lasciare il partner e quindi si dispera...

Ma non per il fatto di essere stato/a scoperta ma quanto piuttosto perche il piano e' andato storto....


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Tradiscila!!! Vuoi farlo nel modo peggiore? Gira un video di nascosto e fa in modo che lo possa vedere. Non temere soffrirà come un cane! E se ti chiederà perchè digli chiaro e tondo perchè lei ha minimizzato.
Dopo questo lei se ne andrà di casa e tu sarai libero...e nel mezzo hai rimediato anche magari del buon sesso con una ragazza più avvenente. E' immorale? Si! E' giusto? Si.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradiscila!!! Vuoi farlo nel modo peggiore? Gira un video di nascosto e fa in modo che lo possa vedere. Non temere soffrirà come un cane! E se ti chiederà perchè digli chiaro e tondo perchè lei ha minimizzato.
> Dopo questo lei se ne andrà di casa e tu sarai libero...e nel mezzo hai rimediato anche magari del buon sesso con una ragazza più avvenente. E' immorale? Si! E' giusto? Si.


 Ideona!!!
Potresti farlo tu adesso con riviste e quotidiani datati distrattamente sul comodino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Angel72 ha detto:


> Colpito e affondato!
> 
> Sembra banale ma quello che hai detto e' una grandissima verita' e credo dovrebbe essere il punto di partenza per ogni analisi di un tradimento...
> 
> ...


 Verissssssssssssimo!!!


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradiscila!!! Vuoi farlo nel modo peggiore? Gira un video di nascosto e fa in modo che lo possa vedere. Non temere soffrirà come un cane! E se ti chiederà perchè digli chiaro e tondo perchè lei ha minimizzato.
> Dopo questo lei se ne andrà di casa e tu sarai libero...e nel mezzo hai rimediato anche magari del buon sesso con una ragazza più avvenente. E' immorale? Si! E' giusto? Si.


Il ragionamento non fa una piega :carneval:
Ma non è la vendetta quello che voglio.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Giugno 2010)

Ho letto il tuo primo messaggio 'mi hai deluso' e ho pensato subito: perchè è qui?
Naturalmente sei il benvenuto, ma sembri un matematico che ha trovato la soluzione del problema e... chiede indicazioni su come risolverlo. Forse perchè la prima soluzione gli sembra terribile.
Invece non è terribile, secondo me sarà liberatoria.
Non dico facile. 
Ma bisogna perdere le zavorre adesso, a 29 anni, con il percorso ancora tutto davanti. 
Non penso che ora lei sia per te altro che zavorra. Purtroppo. DOpo fidanzamenti lunghi, con alle spalle la crescita, gli studi e i piccoli grandi eventi insieme, ci si sposa o ci sia lascia. Voi vi siete lasciati. Anche se la sera fingete di tornare sotto lo stesso tetto. Ma dimmi: c'è ancora complicità? Voglia di tornare da lei? Desiderio di raccontarle le delusioni? Giornate davanti ai conti che non tornano e poi ridere per una sciocchezza? Ho perso molto quando ho chiuso la storia di 6 anni che avevo. Ma ho guadagnato questo, ora, con l'uomo con cui condivido adesso la vita (speriamo per sempre). 
Penso che anche tu ne abbia diritto.


----------



## Angel72 (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Verissssssssssssimo!!!


***** ed io che fino ad oggi mi stavo chiedendo : " ma perche si dispera se mi hai tradito ?"

E mi stavo rispondendo : " beh forse perche si e' pentita....."

Che coglione !!!


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Il ragionamento non fa una piega :carneval:
> Ma non è la vendetta quello che voglio.


E' quello che dicevo io...ma dopo 2 anni la vendetta accidenti se sarebbe stato un toccasana. 
Puoi vendicarti in maniera anche più fine, inzia a giuardare il sedere di qualcunque donna passi vicino a voi (oh, che sia interessante e non brutta), fallo facendoti notare e magari spara qualche commento. Dopo questo inzia a farle notare che ha preso dei chiletti di troppo, che ha il culone (una delle peggiore offese) e via dicendo. Se ti comporterai così le toglierai quell'orgoglio da traditrice e pensa un poco, magari non sarai neppure più poi così scontato per lei.
So che è difficile per chi è un bravo ragazzo, ma in fondo che hai da perderci?


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

Grande82:


> sembri un matematico che ha trovato la soluzione del problema e... chiede indicazioni su come risolverlo. Forse perchè la prima soluzione gli sembra terribile.


Penso tu abbia pienamente ragione. La soluzione più logica, immediata e razionale sarebbe quella di farla finita qui con questa storia e godermi la vita, magari perchè no, assieme ad un'altra persona.
Ma la soluzione sembra terribile.



> ci si sposa o ci sia lascia


Su questo non mi trovi d accordo. Ma è un altro argomento, ed andremmo OT.

Daniele, la vendetta per ora non la voglio (magari come dici tu, tra qualche anno me ne pentirò). La vendetta non mi farebbe stare meglio, io volevo solo stare con la persona che amo(amavo). Ma più leggo i vostri commenti e più sento che la decisione l ho già presa in fondo in fondo: mi state mettrendo di fronte ad una realtà che ormai conosco ma inconsciamente tento di rinnegare. Grazie.

Ecco, due cose che mi farebbero stare meglio sono sicuramente:

- Andare a prendere il tipo e mettergli un paio di manate addosso, ma non sono il tipo da violenza, non risolverei nulla e magari rischierei guai peggiori, quindi evito.

- Dato che lui se ne guarda bene dal farlo, vorrei dare alla sua ragazza la possibilità di scelta che a me è stata negata. Lo farei esclusivamente per lei, anche se non la conosco minimamente. Ma non voglio intromettermi in storie altrui.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ci si sposa o ci sia lascia.



Sembra una cazzata eppure me ne sto convincendo sempre di più. Le coppie eterne fidanzatine sono destinate a morire prima o poi. Ci vuole un reale progetto comune per andare avanti. Matrimonio o figlio, fate voi.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> - Andare a prendere il tipo e mettergli un paio di manate addosso, ma non sono il tipo da violenza, non risolverei nulla e magari rischierei guai peggiori, quindi evito.
> 
> - Dato che lui se ne guarda bene dal farlo, vorrei dare alla sua ragazza la possibilità di scelta che a me è stata negata. Lo farei esclusivamente per lei, anche se non la conosco minimamente. Ma non voglio intromettermi in storie altrui.


Niente violenza!!! Però se vuoi troncare ti dico, la vendetta fa bene a rte...non a lei sia ben chiaro.
Comunque non mettere le mani addosso a lui, ma sinceramente tu puoi andare dalla sua fidanzata e dirgli tutto, non ti farà nulla, molto meno della vendetta, ma almeno qualcosa avrai fatto. In fondo che ti fotte di lui o di lei?


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sembra una cazzata eppure me ne sto convincendo sempre di più. Le coppie eterne fidanzatine sono destinate a morire prima o poi. Ci vuole un reale progetto comune per andare avanti. Matrimonio o figlio, fate voi.


Ok, io per ora non la vedo così, anche la convivenza non è cosa da poco dal mio punto di vista. Però tutto può essere.

Però ora, nel mio caso, matrimonio o figlio sarebbero entrambi da escludere, non penso siano una bella soluzione, anzi.


----------



## Angel (14 Giugno 2010)

Tu adesso come adesso hai la grande fortuna di non avere figli obblighi o altro, non devi pensare alla vendetta o a rimanere solo o a un futuro con un altra donna, la prima cosa che devi fare è dare una svolta alla tua vita, imparare ad amare te stesso a toglierti delle soddisfazione e ricominciare a rimetterti in gioco, cominci a vivere alla giornata solo per te stesso imparando di nuovo a stare bene a vivere bene senza tanti problemi e poi quel che sarà si vedrà :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi chiamo Alessio, ho 29 anni e sono un nuovo utente di questo forum... E’ da un bel po di tempo che vi leggo nella speranza di trovare qualche parere in merito al tradimento: oggi mi son deciso finalmente a scrivere, vorrei “solo” essere ”virtualmente ascoltato” ed eventualmente ricevere qualche parere…
> 
> ...


Io vedo per te soltanto la rara costellazione di coppia aperta, spalancata, oppure la più totale separazione e revisione delle proprie strategie di vita.

Nella coppia aperta, più teorico che pratico, ciascuno ha gli amori che vuole e il più o meno delle volte si sta assieme, per scelta. Se le cose vanno bene, resterete assieme sempre di più, se vanno male, uno o entrambi restano soli.

Io vedo che entrambi avete fatto l'abitudine di essere traditi o tradire il partner. Mi pare che sia uno schema abbastanza arrenato e permanente, a meno che non vi date realmente da fare.

Ma più che altro mi chiedo: vi amate?


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

> Io vedo per te soltanto la rara costellazione di coppia aperta, spalancata,


Escluso categoricamente, non esiste.



> entrambi avete fatto l'abitudine di essere traditi o tradire il partner.


Questa scusami ma non l'ho capita. Io comunque non ho tradito.



> Ma più che altro mi chiedo: vi amate?


E' quello che sto tentando di capire. La amo talmente tanto da mandar giù il fattaccio? Che lei mi ami non ne sono più sicuro, dopo quello che è successo sono pieno di dubbi. Dubito di tutto.


----------



## Luigi III (14 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Datti un pò di tempo... da solo. Poi, con calma, ragiona con la testa e il cuore.


Caro Deluso, fra i pianti di lei davanti ai quali tu stai male nel vederla soffrire (dopo quello che lei ha fatto a te!), il fatto che non riesci a lasciarla perché l'ami così tanto che senza di lei ti senti perso e i ricordi del cuore che ti danno la speranza che tutto torni come prima e questo sia solo un brutto, impossibile incubo, ho notato che tu sei come me, uguale a me quindi sai cosa ti dico? Che siamo due fessi!
Non te la prendere, ma è la verità: le nostre 2 magnifiche compagne ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori e noi continuiamo a perdonarle, schiavi del legame fortissimo che sentiamo verso di loro.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (14 Giugno 2010)

Ciao Luigi,

ho letto la tua storia, molto più complicata della mia penso e me ne dispiace.
Anche tu non riesci a staccarti da lei...



> continuiamo a perdonarle, schiavi del legame fortissimo che sentiamo verso di loro.


Vero, verissimo. Ma ci sarà pure un modo per spezzarlo questo legame! Quando è successo il tutto, ho cominciato ad aprire gli occhi, ora le cose le vedo come stanno in realtà, ma forse non riesco a farmene una ragione, a dire "ok, è successo questo, vaffa***lo lei, le sue bugie, il terzo incomodo, la casa e l'amore, vaffa***lo"...lo penso, ma non riesco a dirlo e a metterlo in pratica!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> E' quello che sto tentando di capire. La amo talmente tanto da mandar giù il fattaccio? Che lei mi ami non ne sono più sicuro, dopo quello che è successo sono pieno di dubbi. Dubito di tutto.


E' possibile che la ami tanto da permetterle tutto. Cerca di capire prima se questo è vero, perché se affermativo, è comprensibile il tuo comportamento. Ma se non è vero, forse è pigrizia, e con quella si manda avanti solo con estrema fatica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Caro Deluso, fra i pianti di lei davanti ai quali tu stai male nel vederla soffrire (dopo quello che lei ha fatto a te!), il fatto che non riesci a lasciarla perché l'ami così tanto che senza di lei ti senti perso e i ricordi del cuore che ti danno la speranza che tutto torni come prima e questo sia solo un brutto, impossibile incubo, ho notato che tu sei come me, uguale a me quindi sai cosa ti dico? Che siamo due fessi!
> Non te la prendere, ma è la verità: *le nostre 2 magnifiche compagne ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori e noi continuiamo a perdonarle, schiavi del legame fortissimo che sentiamo* verso di loro.


 Per me non è un legame d'amore, ma di dipendenza e riproduce il legame, appunto di dipendenza, del bambino nei confroonti della madre.
Non è un legame adulto tra adulti.
Gli adulti esigono rispetto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Giugno 2010)

Ciao Alessio!
 Leggo il tuo bellissimo resoconto di storia basata sull'amore arricciando un po' il grifo, schifato, come quando leggo di automobili alimentate ad acqua distillata...

Prendere una casa con mutuo ventennale confidando nell'amore?
Oh santi Numi!
E che avete dato come garanzia alla banca...?
Un cartoccio di carta siliconata da macelleria con dentro i vostri cuori sanguinolenti appena strappati dal petto?

Cioè, l'uomo è stupido, non ci piove!
La donna è un calderone di meschinità e un crogiolo di veleno...

Ma ci sarà un motivo se Giove tonante ha creato la coppia perfetta tra uomo e donna?
Non lo so e non desidero che il mio unico neurone si ditragga dalla contemplazione del suo ombelico per pensarci!

Comunque è un fatto che la donna illude e l'uomo ci casca!

Si vede che la dea delle nozze è una femmina!
Ignobile Imene, Bastet carogna!

Solo una donna poteva convincere un uomo a rinunciare alla propria libertà per coprirsi di pesanti catene solo per rendere illegale a qualcun altro copulare la donna che lo ha irretito!

Ma tu non l'hai sposata!
Una donna che non ti fa una testa come uno Zeppelin per farsi sposare da te....è una donna che non ha ancora deciso chi vuole sposare!

E' come andare sulle montagne russe tenendo in equilibrio sulla lingua una fiasca di nitroglicerina!

Non potevi uscirne indenne.

Non sei stato privo di dabbenaggine...
Quindi sei un vero uomo!

Hai tutto il mio rispetto!
Lo stesso, maggiorato, lo ha la tua fanciulla, che ha trovato un vero uomo!

Siete degni esemplari della specie umana!

Ora, appena gli alieni finiscono di sezionarvi, tornate assieme!
Non te la devi lasciar scappare!
Non ne troveresti di migliori!

Ciao!


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi chiamo Alessio, ho 29 anni e sono un nuovo utente di questo forum... E’ da un bel po di tempo che vi leggo nella speranza di trovare qualche parere in merito al tradimento: oggi mi son deciso finalmente a scrivere, vorrei “solo” essere ”virtualmente ascoltato” ed eventualmente ricevere qualche parere…
> Dopo quasi 10 anni di fidanzamento sono stato tradito, abbandonato, ricercato e…
> ...


Pensa a te stesso, non fosse solo  che lei ha semper pensato solo a se stessa, non fosse solo perchè non capisco come potresti fidarti di una che ama giocare con la vita di un altro come fosse uno yo-yo, negando persino l'evidenza.... vorresti che tua madre fosse stata così con tuo padre? vorresti tua cognata trattar così tuo fratello? vorresti tuo figlio umiliato in tal modo dalla sua fidanzata? ecco.... guarda fuori da te....cosa consiglieresti non dico al tuo migliore amico ma a sangue dle tuo sangue? 
I consigli non ti servono.... la risposta la sai... uno sbaglio passi.... addossarsi parte della colpa di mancate attenzioni o del carattere impossibile pure... ma a tutto c'è un limite...
Forza e coraggio... rimboccati le maniche...secondo me sai cosa non vuoi.... cercatelo altrove!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una risposta a caso (ma potrebbero essercene altre 1000 eh!): amante figo che cornifica la propria fidanzata e quindi potenziale mio cornificatore lo tengo per il sollazzo, fidanzato rompino che mai mi tradirebbe anzi, mi si "inzerbina"(termine tuo!) marito e padre ideale dei miei pupi.... scusa, ma chi lo vorrebbe un fidanzato che mente alla propria fidanzata? da amante rimani tale, da fidanzata diventi cornuta.... perchè il suo amante mnon lascia la fidanzata? cosa impedisce il congiungimento dei due piccioncini? figli? soldi? malattie? minacce di suicidio? storie paradossali? orsù: l'amante va bene come amante ma non è affidabile come compagno/a...ed ambedue lo sanno.... se si mettessero assieme durerebbero 6 mesi....poi magari dovrebbero soppalcare casa.... scherzi a parte, ti pare normale che una ti cornifichi con un cornificatore? per me qualcosa vuol dire!


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Grande82:
> 
> 
> Penso tu abbia pienamente ragione. La soluzione più logica, immediata e razionale sarebbe quella di farla finita qui con questa storia e godermi la vita, magari perchè no, assieme ad un'altra persona.
> ...


Perchè, ha stuprato la tua fidanzata? l'ha indotta con l'inganno a mentirti? lei ti giura amore eterno  e lui la bombarda di sms, rose rosse e lettere infuocate? mah... pensa a come si comporta lei...e pensa se vuoi una come lei accanto come SOCIA nella vita.... dicevo in altro post: se avessi una azienda tua faresti entrare in società un amico che hai tanato come bugiardo in più di qualche occasione? bugiardoi per proprio tornaconto personale, per fartela alle spalle? ecco, se non ti vuoi associare a tal personalità nel lavoro ci divideresti il letto, il bagno, la vita? questo devi chiederti.... e se la risposta è sì, lo voglio comunque, allora sii conseguente a te stesso, ingoia i rospi e procedi...


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> la risposta la sai... uno sbaglio passi.... addossarsi parte della colpa di mancate attenzioni o del carattere impossibile pure... ma a tutto c'è un limite...


Già, e penso che quel limite sia proprio quello che è successo.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Una risposta a caso (ma potrebbero essercene altre 1000 eh!): amante figo che cornifica la propria fidanzata e quindi potenziale mio cornificatore lo tengo per il sollazzo, fidanzato rompino che mai mi tradirebbe anzi, mi si "inzerbina"(termine tuo!) marito e padre ideale dei miei pupi.... scusa, ma chi lo vorrebbe un fidanzato che mente alla propria fidanzata? da amante rimani tale, da fidanzata diventi cornuta.... perchè il suo amante mnon lascia la fidanzata? cosa impedisce il congiungimento dei due piccioncini? figli? soldi? malattie? minacce di suicidio? storie paradossali? orsù: l'amante va bene come amante ma non è affidabile come compagno/a...ed ambedue lo sanno.... se si mettessero assieme durerebbero 6 mesi....poi magari dovrebbero soppalcare casa.... scherzi a parte, ti pare normale che una ti cornifichi con un cornificatore? per me qualcosa vuol dire!


Già, ma è difficile credere che lei, il mio amore, possa aver pensato ed agito in questo modo! Ma penso proprio sia la cruda realtà.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Perchè, ha stuprato la tua fidanzata? l'ha indotta con l'inganno a mentirti? lei ti giura amore eterno e lui la bombarda di sms, rose rosse e lettere infuocate? mah... pensa a come si comporta lei...e pensa se vuoi una come lei accanto come SOCIA nella vita.... dicevo in altro post: se avessi una azienda tua faresti entrare in società un amico che hai tanato come bugiardo in più di qualche occasione? bugiardoi per proprio tornaconto personale, per fartela alle spalle? ecco, se non ti vuoi associare a tal personalità nel lavoro ci divideresti il letto, il bagno, la vita? questo devi chiederti.... e se la risposta è sì, lo voglio comunque, allora sii conseguente a te stesso, ingoia i rospi e procedi...


Ecco, vedi, il paradosso è proprio qui: no, la risposta alla tua domanda è no, non lo vorrei. Ma dall'altra parte non riesco a prendere coraggio e fare ciò che andrebbe fatto, cioè tagliare. Ho visto che in molti mesi non sono mai riuscito ad ingoiarli quei rospi! Anche se il mio è amore, non è possibile passare sopra a tutto ciò....


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Prendere una casa con mutuo ventennale confidando nell'amore?
> Oh santi Numi!
> E che avete dato come garanzia alla banca...?
> Un cartoccio di carta siliconata da macelleria con dentro i vostri cuori sanguinolenti appena strappati dal petto?


Battuta di cattivo gusto, davvero.
Abbiamo due opinioni differenti in merito. Io non credo che l'unica via di unione sia il matrimonio. Esiste anche la convivenza ed il progetto lo avevamo iniziato insieme.


----------



## Papero (15 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu adesso come adesso hai la grande fortuna di non avere figli obblighi o altro, non devi pensare alla vendetta o a rimanere solo o a un futuro con un altra donna, la prima cosa che devi fare è dare una svolta alla tua vita, imparare ad amare te stesso a toglierti delle soddisfazione e ricominciare a rimetterti in gioco, cominci a vivere alla giornata solo per te stesso imparando di nuovo a stare bene a vivere bene senza tanti problemi e poi quel che sarà si vedrà :up:


Quoto e aggiungo. Alessio datti una bella scrollata e mollala! Ti farà stare male tutta la vita una così, andrà a finire che ti abituerai al suo comportamento anomalo e ti spegnerai piano piano!

Hai 29 anni, sei disposto a condividere la vita con una che ti tradirà per sempre? Perchè è ovvio e matematico che lei, come tutte le traditrici/traditori che imbastiscono una storia così vile, ti tradirà ancora e in maniera sempre più schifosa perchè il gene del tradimento persone come lei ce l'hanno nel DNA.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Battuta di cattivo gusto, davvero.
> Abbiamo due opinioni differenti in merito. Io non credo che l'unica via di unione sia il matrimonio. Esiste anche la convivenza ed il progetto lo avevamo iniziato insieme.


Non era affatto una battuta!

E non è che io voglia disprezzare quelli come te che vanno alla guerra col moschetto di legno e le scarpe di cartone, ma non riesco a provare altro sentimento.

Chi è pragmatico direbbe che il fallimento di quello che avevi creduto di cominciare è la prova che era fallimentare in partenza, chi è romantico direbbe invece che hai fatto bene e la sofferenza è normale.

Io sono pragmatico.

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Hai 29 anni, sei disposto a condividere la vita con una che ti tradirà per sempre? Perchè è ovvio e matematico che lei, come tutte le traditrici/traditori che imbastiscono una storia così vile, ti tradirà ancora e in maniera sempre più schifosa perchè il gene del tradimento persone come lei ce l'hanno nel DNA.



La prossima volta, sii più duro e convincente! :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> La prossima volta, sii più duro e convincente! :rotfl:


Duro in che senso? tu sei un gay intollerante nei confronti dei paperi permalosi e con te non ci parlo!

Tornando in tema: di solito non faccio così ma quando leggo di persone impelagate nelle sabbie mobili dei sentimenti predisposte al martirio m'infervoro!

Il nostro Alessio è innamorato di una bastarda che lo prendeva per il cu*o mentre era a scopare con l'altro... Io, come tanti in questo forum, ci sono passato e precisamente la mia parte era quella del bastardo che prendeva in giro il tradito insieme alla bastarda. Di solito funziona così...

Mi Hai Deluso: liberati di lei


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

Una piccola precisazione: da quanto ho potuto capire quando io ho scoperto il fattaccio, tra loro era finita da circa 1 mese, per volere della "mia" lei...
Non so nemmeno cosa ve lo dico a fare, forse è solo voglia di buttare fuori tutto, forse è un continuo arrampicarsi sugli specchi.

Comunque grazie di cuore a tutti voi!


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Duro in che senso? tu sei un gay intollerante nei confronti dei paperi permalosi e con te non ci parlo!



Oh vacci piano con le offese, guarda che sono dotato di sventrapapere! :mexican:


----------



## Papero (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh vacci piano con le offese, guarda che sono dotato di sventrapapere! :mexican:



anch'io :carneval:


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Il nostro Alessio è innamorato di una bastarda che lo prendeva per il cu*o mentre era a scopare con l'altro...


Crudo, ma vero, verissimo! E' il pensiero più ricorrente che ho in testa: ok, ci sono stati molti momenti bellissimi in passato, ho dei ricordi stupendi, ma lei poi mi ha fatto tutto questo male. Scop**a cn un altro mentre diceva di amarmi.



> Mi Hai Deluso: liberati di lei


Minuto dopo minuto, secondo dopo secondo, questo è il pensiero che ormai ho in testa. Penso sia l'unica via di uscita per non stare peggio. Penso di essere ancora giovane, mi piacerebbe ricominciare a vivere e poi magari a ricostruire qualche cosa di più bello e sincero. Ma ho paura.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Duro in che senso? tu sei un gay intollerante nei confronti dei paperi permalosi e con te non ci parlo!





> Oh vacci piano con le offese, guarda che sono dotato di sventrapapere!


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Una piccola precisazione: da quanto ho potuto capire quando io ho scoperto il fattaccio, tra loro era finita da circa 1 mese, per volere della "mia" lei...
> Non so nemmeno cosa ve lo dico a fare, forse è solo voglia di buttare fuori tutto, forse è un continuo arrampicarsi sugli specchi.
> 
> Comunque grazie di cuore a tutti voi!


Mi hai deluso... guarda alla fine è sempre il cuore a comandare (dopo il pisello per noi maschietti...), quindi datti un pò di tempo e poi vedi quello che senti dentro per lei.

Tu hai già deciso di crederle, la stai già portando fuori... e io ti capisco e non credo sia inzerbinirsi questo. Sei solo innamorato, probabilmente della persona sbagliata, però non è il parere altrui che ti farà cambiare idea.

Se la rivuoi, sappi solo che probabilmente ti farà soffrire a lungo. Ma almeno assicurati che sia davvero pentita e che voglia stare con te seriamente, senza impulsi da teenager.

Se sapessi con che razza di coglione mia moglie ha avuto una tresca, mi daresti del pirla a sapermi ancora insieme a lei. Fregatene di come ti possono vedere gli altri.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Tu hai già deciso di crederle, la stai già portando fuori...


Kid, non ho deciso di crederle ma penso io mi stia "autoimponendo" inconsciamente di crederle, non so se capisci cosa intendo. Penso di volermelo imporre per non perderla, sarà per amore, forse abitudine o forse dipendenza.



> Se la rivuoi, sappi solo che probabilmente ti farà soffrire a lungo.


Diciamo che io "la voglio" anche perchè non riesco ad accettare che sia andata così, che sia successo a me tutto questo, non voglio crederci, ma la realtà è ben diversa.
Sono svariati mesi che soffro standoci insieme, non ho più forze. Non so più.



> Ma almeno assicurati che sia davvero pentita e che voglia stare con te seriamente


Il problema è che questo non riesco a capirlo. Io un pentimento non so come dovrebbe essere, ma non l'ho ancora visto da parte sua, non c'è mai stato qualche segnale significativo che mi abbia fatto scattare e pensare "ok, ha sbagliato, se ne è accorta e voule rimediare a tutti i costi".



> Se sapessi con che razza di coglione mia moglie ha avuto una tresca, mi daresti del pirla a sapermi ancora insieme a lei.


Ah AH AH!!! Scusa Kid, non rido delle tue sfighe ma quando ci vuole ci vuole!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Kid, non ho deciso di crederle ma penso io mi stia "autoimponendo" inconsciamente di crederle, non so se capisci cosa intendo. Penso di volermelo imporre per non perderla, sarà per amore, forse abitudine o forse dipendenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho riso così quando l'ho saputo, te lo assicuro.

Uno più giovane di lei, che non faceva altro che fumare canne con gli amici, che non aveva la minima idea di cosa significasse avere una figlio e una famiglia. Un cazzone guarda. Non sai che deluso mi sono sentito.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Kid, non ho deciso di crederle ma penso io mi stia "autoimponendo" inconsciamente di crederle, non so se capisci cosa intendo. Penso di volermelo imporre per non perderla, sarà per amore, forse abitudine o forse dipendenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lieto di averti strappato un sorriso amico, so cosa stai passando. :mexican:


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (15 Giugno 2010)

> Io non ho riso così quando l'ho saputo, te lo assicuro.


Lo so, lo immagino. Non ti volevo assolutamente offendere, scusami. Il modo in cui l'hai detto mi ha strappato un sorriso, tutto qui.


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Lo so, lo immagino. Non ti volevo assolutamente offendere, scusami. Il modo in cui l'hai detto mi ha strappato un sorriso, tutto qui.



Stai tranquillo, non mi sono sentito offeso per nulla.


----------



## Papero (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Lieto di averti strappato un sorriso amico, so cosa stai passando. :mexican:





Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Lo so, lo immagino. Non ti volevo assolutamente offendere, scusami. Il modo in cui l'hai detto mi ha strappato un sorriso, tutto qui.





Kid ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo, non mi sono sentito offeso per nulla.


A questo punto il Papero fondamentalista si ritira e lascia fare a voi :up:


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2010)

sia cosa pensavo?
pensavo: parlale, per ore, poi dille 'ok, sposami domani mattina in comune' se dice di no hai la tua risposta. se dice di sì, dille che se ti ama così tanto può anche aspettare e che le chiedi di stare un anno separati.
Cos'è un anno in 60 e più di vita comune? cos'è un pò di attesa davanti ad un grande amore?
A parte le battute, mi pare tu sia spaventato dall'idea di rimanere solo. E la paura ci taglia le gambe e ci fa fare cavolate. 
Se lei ti ama come dice, dopo quel che ha fatto, può aspettare i tuoi tempi.
Dille che intanto vendete la casa, prenditi tempo per te, stai solo dei MESI e vedi lei come agisce e reagisce. Se ti cerca, se vuol parlare, se trova un altro.... E vedi anche TU come reagisci. non dopo un mese o due, ma magari dopo 4-6 mesi comincerai a capire che puoi fare pure altre scelte... 

PS quando dico 'ci si sposa o ci si lascia' intendo pure matrimoni civili o convivenze con accolli di mutui e presa reale di responsabilità come si stesse facendo un contratto. Il matrimonio/convivenza è un contratto, è una promessa, è un legame. Troppa gente purtroppo non lo capisce e lo fa senza crederci. Sia il matrimonio sia la convivenza.


----------



## Stefano72 (15 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Forse la nostra storia è finita da molto tempo ma nessun dei due non lo vuole ammettere.. Ma penso di essere io quello a dover decidere, non posso andare avanti così, non ce la faccio! Dentro di me però sento che io voglio stare con lei (o forse è paura della solitudine) ma mi chiedo anche come sia possibile accettare tutto ciò. Abbiamo una casa in comune, quella la si venderà, non so, ma quello è il “male minore”.


Scriverò un pò di cose fuori dal coro. Hai scoperto un lato che non conoscevi della tua ragazza. Per certi aspetti è come averla conosciuta adesso. Non ti resta che ripartire da zero, come se il vostro passato non esistesse. Come fosse una ragazza nuova. Del resto, se trovassi un'altra ragazza con il passato della tua, la scarteresti a priori? E sei poi sicuro che una nuova ragazza non ti tradirebbe? In ogni grande storia d'amore c'è spazio per un tradimento, fa parte dell'evoluzione del rapporto. Certo era meglio se non accadeva, ma non gettate il bimbo con l'acqua sporca. Dovete capire se vi amate abbastanza da voler continuare a stare insieme, la risposta è dentro di voi. Magari ripartite piano piano, come amici, come se vi foste appena conosciuti. Un impegno sentimentale fisso a 19 anni può portare a porsi delle domande ad una certa età, e le donne sono bravissime a porre e porsi delle domande. Tu rispondile da uomo, dalle un'altra opportunità. Siamo persone e per ragioni diverse possiamo sbagliare, bisogna rassegnarsi e pensare che nessuno è in grado di dare o ricevere delle certezze.

S*B


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (16 Giugno 2010)

> ma magari dopo 4-6 mesi comincerai a capire che puoi fare pure altre scelte...


Questo lo sto già pensando.. Quei mesi sono già passati per me penso, da quando ho scoperto.



> PS quando dico 'ci si sposa o ci si lascia' intendo pure matrimoni civili o convivenze con accolli di mutui e presa reale di responsabilità come si stesse facendo un contratto. Il matrimonio/convivenza è un contratto, è una promessa, è un legame. Troppa gente purtroppo non lo capisce e lo fa senza crederci. Sia il matrimonio sia la convivenza.


Io ci credevo nella convivenza, ora ho i dubbi sul fatto che lei non fosse mai stata molto convinta. La casa è intestata ad entrambi, il mutuo idem. Non è stata presa alla leggera, almeno, da parte mia.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (16 Giugno 2010)

> Hai scoperto un lato che non conoscevi della tua ragazza. Per certi aspetti è come averla conosciuta adesso. Non ti resta che ripartire da zero, come se il vostro passato non esistesse. Come fosse una ragazza nuova.


Quello che dici è vero, ho conosciuto un lato che non conoscevo, ma che allo stesso tempo, ingenuamente, non mi aspettavo. Ripartire da zero con lei, ci ho provato dentro di me, ma, consapevole del fatto che non si dimentica nulla, nella testa e nel cuore c'è tanto dolore e non sopportazione di ciò che è successo. Il nostro passato insieme esiste, è un dato di fatto invece.



> Tu rispondile da uomo, dalle un'altra opportunità.


L'ennesima?


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (18 Giugno 2010)

Dopo giorni di "meditazione", son giunto alla conclusione che la nostra storia non può andare avanti. Ci saranno sempre troppi dubbi da parte mia.

Grazie ancora a tutti voi per i vostri preziosi consigli!


----------



## dave.one (18 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Dopo giorni di "meditazione", son giunto alla conclusione che la nostra storia non può andare avanti. Ci saranno sempre troppi dubbi da parte mia.
> 
> Grazie ancora a tutti voi per i vostri preziosi consigli!


Accidenti. Mi dispiace.
Non c'è proprio nulla da fare? Non avete nulla in comune su cui basare un eventuale "ritorno" o "reinizio"?


----------



## Papero (18 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Dopo giorni di "meditazione", son giunto alla conclusione che la nostra storia non può andare avanti. Ci saranno sempre troppi dubbi da parte mia.
> 
> Grazie ancora a tutti voi per i vostri preziosi consigli!



Mi sembra la decisione giusta Alessio. La "giurisprudenza" dei tradimenti parla chiaro: una come la tua ragazza al 99% continuerà a tradire il partner.

Siamo in tanti al mondo, rifatti una vita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi sembra la decisione giusta Alessio. La "giurisprudenza" dei tradimenti parla chiaro: una come la tua ragazza al 99% continuerà a tradire il partner.
> 
> Siamo in tanti al mondo, rifatti una vita!


 Non è tanto quella la questione, quanto che non c'è più tra loro quel che dovrebbe esserci.


----------



## Mi Hai Deluso (19 Giugno 2010)

> Non è tanto quella la questione, quanto che non c'è più tra loro quel che dovrebbe esserci.


Esatto, non so da parte sua, ma da parte mia sento pian piano che non ho più interesse, sento che manca qualche cosa, penso sia la fiducia e la stima incondizionata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2010)

Mi Hai Deluso ha detto:


> Esatto, non so da parte sua, ma da parte mia sento pian piano che non ho più interesse, sento che manca qualche cosa, penso sia la fiducia e la stima incondizionata.


 Per me la stima è una cosa decisiva.


----------



## Nuvola (19 Giugno 2010)

Capisco tutto, il peso dei dieci anni trascorsi insieme, il crescere, confrontarsi, avere un progetto, che non sia necessariamente un matrimonio a tutti i costi come qualche imbecille ha scritto, poi un giorno crolla tutto, non credi a ciò che sta accadendo.
Tu devi trovare la forza. So che ti pare inutile sentire frasi del tipo:" Sei giovane, puoi fare ciò che vuoi, puoi ricominciare facilmente". Sono le stesse frasi che sento anch'io ogni giorno e ogni giorno però appaiono un po' più credibili di prima, perché c'è la possibilità di uscirne, ne sono certa.
Una mattina ti sveglierai e capirai cosa sia la cosa più giusta da fare, se ne vale ancora la pena, e io in tutta sincerità, da ciò che hai scritto credo proprio di no, oppure se sia il caso di ricominciare a vivere, di cambiare, di migliorare.
Sei convinto di amarla ma non potrai mai dimenticare ciò che è accaduto. Ci sono persone migliori in giro, persone come te.


----------



## Nuvola (19 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Solo una donna poteva convincere un uomo a rinunciare alla propria libertà per coprirsi di pesanti catene solo per rendere illegale a qualcun altro copulare la donna che lo ha irretito!
> 
> Ma tu non l'hai sposata!
> Una donna che non ti fa una testa come uno Zeppelin per farsi sposare da te....è una donna che non ha ancora deciso chi vuole sposare!


 Ma che str...ata!


----------

